
On Startups, Platforms, and Innovation - gmishuris
https://a16z.com/2019/03/11/startups-platforms-policy-ftc/
======
Ozzie_osman
While everything he says is true, he doesn't really answer the question of
whether users and startups are better off when platforms purchase other
competitive platforms. In other words, should Facebook have been allowed to
buy Instagram and WhatsApp? Are we better off because of that?

I agree that the presence of these platforms is great. I also believe in the
benefit of M&A in general. But allowing platforms to consolidate by buying
their direct competitors is a bit of a different matter.

